# LSI SAS 1068 trouble

## Drakonchik

Господа!

Возникла следующая проблема при установке Gentoo на сервер Fujitsu Siemens Primergy RX100 S4.

В этом аппарате установлен следующий контроллер LSISAS1068. И один жесткий диск.

Загрузился с диска Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal. Жесткий диск увидел. Установил систему, собрал ядро через genkernel. Все шло нормально. А вот когда решил загрузиться с уже установленной системы - не получается. Не может найти корневой раздел. Диск не видит.

вот лог при загрузке с загрузочного диска Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 14 11:50:06 livecd scsi4 : ioc0: LSISAS1068, FwRev=01122800h, Ports=1, MaxQ=511, IRQ=24
> 
> Feb 14 11:50:06 livecd scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-55N 2E01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> ...

 

Меня смутило вот что: вышеуказанные логи появились уже после полной загрузки системы с диска. Уже появилось приглашение для ввода команд.

 *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ipv6                  170912  14
> ...

 

ядро пересобирал уже раз 20. Включал все что только можно. Уже и в ядро встроил поддержку всех scsi и sata устройств, при том что genkernel создает initrd. 

Конфиг для сборки и сам делал и брал с загрузочного диска Gentoo - результат один.  

Помогите пожалуйста кто чем может, уже месяц сервак стоит без дела...   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ba

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

----------

## Drakonchik

 *ba wrote:*   

> CONFIG_FUSION=y
> 
> CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

 

в том то и дело что стоит!   :Sad: 

----------

## ba

а

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

? а вообще лучше покажи конфиг ядра

----------

## Drakonchik

вот конфиг:

http://rafb.net/p/XhleA230.htmlLast edited by Drakonchik on Sat Feb 16, 2008 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

Госопода, ну нельзя так делать!.. Зачем засорять форум...

Используем http://rafb.net/paste или аналогичный сайт!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Drakonchik

Извините. Не знал...   :Embarassed: 

уже исправился

----------

## freebsdun

Проблему то решили?

У меня на подоконнике сейчас на таком же gentoo собирается, и судя по всему, rootdelay=10 в опциях загрузчика должно ему помочь.

----------

## freebsdun

Да, у меня все грузится, вы, похоже, забыли драйвер mptsas из fusion mpt включить.

----------

